# Soldatenfliegenlarven?



## Noctilio (22. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
kürzlich geisterte die Meldung durch Angelwoche und Blinker, das ein neuer Wunderköder auf dem Markt sei - die Soldatenfliege.
Die gute alte Made hat mir zwar bis jetzt gereicht, aber wir haben zur Zeit eine Zwergfledermaus in Pflege, die gern abwechslungsreich speist... Und probieren wollte ich den Soldatenzauber natürlich auch... (als Köder!)

Also: Google, und - Voilà: der amazing Buchhändler hat welche und wird mir nun welche liefern. 1 kg kostet € 23,90. 

Die Biester sollen für Pflegetiere sehr gesund sein, die Gesundheit von Fischen  bei der Aufnahme als Hakenköder kann allerdings wohl eingeschränkt werden. Die Maden können bei Zimmertemperatur mehrere Wochen gehältert werden, ohne das sie sich verpuppen.

Angeblich lieben Friedfische und auch Aale die Biester außerordentlich! Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit den Krabblern?

Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## macman (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Soldatenfliegenlarven?*

Hallo 
  Leider habe ich mit den Larven keine Erfahrung.  „nur versuch macht klug“


  [FONT=&quot]Als Kinder haben wir mit den verschiedensten Köder und Larven ausprobiert darunter war z. B. eine leicht bläuliche Larve die im Schilfrohr hing. Der beste selektive Schleienköder den ich kenne.
[/FONT]


----------



## zeitgeist91 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Soldatenfliegenlarven?*

Keine Erfahrungen, werde allerdings gespannt auf deinen Test warten. Erinnern mich etwas an Bienenmaden.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Rotauge (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Soldatenfliegenlarven?*

Der Großhandel "Klages Angelköder" vertreibt die Dinger. Sind halt im Fachhandel zu beziehen, die von Klages beliefert werden. Wunder werden damit auch keine erzielt.

Testberichte wären aber hilfreich.


----------



## Noctilio (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Soldatenfliegenlarven: Zwischenmeldung*

So, ich habe die Krabbler jetzt am Samstag beim Stippen getestet. Plötze und Rotfeder haben gut gebissen. Die unterschiedliche Größe der Maden wirkt dabei durchaus selektiv. Die kleinsten haben die Größe von Pinkys, die mittleren entsprechen einer normalen Angelmade, die großen sind schon ein Häppchen von ca. 1 cm Länge. Die Tierchen halten gut am Haken und lassen sich auch sehr einfach anködern. Im Gegensatz zu den üblichen Maden haben sie ein sehr stabiles Chitinskelett, ich habe sie einfach im letzten Drittel gehakt. Unter Wasser sind sie sehr motiviert und halten eine ganze Weile durch.

Eben gerade erfolgte mit meinem Junior der Test auf Aal (Grundangeln an der Weser). Wir haben 8er Karpfenhaken mit 4-5 Maden bestückt, Vorfachlänge ca. 50 cm. Da hat die Soldatenfliege nicht besonders geglänzt, wobei man nach einem Ansitz sicher noch nichts sagen kann. Vielleicht probieren wir es morgen noch einmal mit einem kürzerem Vorfach. Auf Wurm sind (von 22:00 bis 23:00) zwei Aale von 70 cm eingestiegen, es lag also entweder an unseren Montagen oder ich habe die falschen Stellen angeworfen - oder unsere pazifistischen Aale verschmähen Maden mit so martialischen Namen.... Man wird sehen! Wenn noch jemand eine gute Idee hat, ich bin für jede Anregung dankbar!

Viele Grüße & tight lines!
Wolfgang


----------

